

Pitch HN: Simple tool for small businesses to send SMS, email and Tweets - AlexMuir

I want to be able to add customer's emails and cell numbers and send them simple marketing messages.  I'm sure this is something that lots of small businesses would like to be able to do too.  I was about to start fiddling with Campaign Monitor and Twilio when I thought other small business can't do that.<p>Ideally this would integrate with Twitter and FB too.  Is there anything out there that's built for simplicity rather than the enterprise market?<p>I've looked at Cotweet and Hootsuite but both are for brands/big organisations.  I want something that my mum can use.<p>I'm thinking along the lines of restaurants, hotels, hairdressers and takeaways.
======
mgkimsal
Would your mum be willing to pay for such a service? That's the big killer on
the SMS integration with services like Twilio and Tropo - they charge per use
fees.

~~~
AlexMuir
I'm in the UK, so we're pretty comfortable paying to send SMS messages. I
definitely think businesses would be prepared to pay for it - it saves on
flyering.

